# RI/eastern CT looking for D&D player(s)



## s.j. bagley (Nov 23, 2006)

hello, we're looking for one or two more players over the age of 18 to play in a semi-regular friday night 'forgotten realms' campaign, in southern RI (five minutes from the CT border.)
no racists, sexists, or homophobes, please.
if interested, please email me at lokilokust@hotmail.com
thanks!


----------

